# Butch is sick and I don't know what's wrong



## Butchsdad

Many of you have seen my boy, Butch, pulling my kids in the wagon I rigged up. Well, today my wife said that he was just lying around not wanting to play with the other dogs, which is very unusual. When I got home from work he didn't come running up to me, which is almost unheard of. I went looking for him and finally found him under the house completely ignoring my calls. This just doesn't happen. I went under the house and pulled him out and I noticed he had significant weight loss. I could feel his ribs and Butch has always been a very healthy dog including his weight. He just lies around and doesn't seem to want to move at all. I am VERY worried about him. Butch and I are closer than I have ever been with any other dog before. The first thing in the morning I am taking him to the vet. I know these symptoms seem kind of vague, but do any of you have any ideas what this may be. Between the lying around and not coming when called I am so worried. This just isn't like him at all. Something is wrong.


----------



## EastGSD

It could be many things







Is he eating? Has he passed urine or pooed? Does he feel hot to the touch?

I wish you the best and hope Butch gets better really soon for you.

Cherri


----------



## Butchsdad

He was eating until yesterday. As far as urine or BMs, he is mostly an outside dog so I really don't know. It is going to seriously upset my wife, but I may move him inside. She is just going to have to deal with it. Sometimes I think I like him better than her anyway...lol.


----------



## JasperLoki

My thoughts are with Butch and the family









All in alphebetical order

3 pages of symptoms

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/guide-to-dog-symptoms/page1.aspx

7 pages of health issues

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/canine-diseases-and-conditions/page1.aspx

I provided the link for symptoms in case any are noticable, and the health ones in case you find out somthing is wrong.

1 full page of behavior type issues.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/behavior-problems-in-dogs/page1.aspx

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## JasperLoki

Dogs just want to be with the pack (you and the family), they so much thrive on the love you give them. 

LOL, maybe its time the wife does some time outside









Check for bites (snake maybe).

With the weight loss, maybe the snake bite thougth isn't that accurate.


Good luck again.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Sorry to hear Butch isn't feeling well.







It could be a lot of things including an obstruction from eating something he shouldn't have to some type of cancer. 

He needs to be inside with you, especially if he's sick. Maybe you could even bring him in tonight if he is ok with that. 

Taking him to vet first thing is absolutely the right thing. Be sure they run a full blood panel and if that doesn't show anything they should take x-rays. Do his lymph nodes feel swollen or do feel any swelling anywhere else on his body? 

What kind of food does he eat?


----------



## arycrest

Just wanted to let you know I'll be thinking of you and Butch and am sending my prayers and warm thoughts your way. Please keep us updated as to what the vet finds!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Just checking for updates...


----------



## GSDLoverII

What did the vet say?


----------



## Butchsdad

Well, I just got home from the vet and it is not good. Butch has parvo. I was totally shocked. I have never heard of parvo in an 18 month old dog, but Butch has it. He was also dehydrated because of the diarrhea caused by the parvo. The vet said that it used to be almost unheard of in adult dogs, but that they have seen 5 0r 6 cases in adult dogs in the past year. She said that since it is a virus there is not a whole lot they can do. It will just have to run it's course and whether the dog survives or not is 100% dependent on the dog. She wants to keep Butch over night and see how he does. She said that he has obviously been in contact with another dog that is infected with the parvo virus recently. About a week ago 2 stray labs showed up at my house. I haven't been able to touch them yet, but I have been letting them hang around and feeding them. They won't be here much longer. I am so worried about him. I have never had the relationship with any other dog that I have ever owned that I have had with Butch. I have had puppies before with parvo, but never an adult dog. I was so unprepared for this. Please keep Butch and me in your prayers. I really need and appreciate them right now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Oh my gosh. 

Are they doing the fluids, etc.?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=659301&page=6#Post659301 has good info and links. 

Hoping for good news for Butch.


----------



## arycrest

OMG, that's the last thing I expected to see wrong with Butch. What about your other dogs, will they be okay?

Sending lots of cyber hugs, warm thoughts and prayers to Butch for a swift and uneventful recovery.


----------



## WiscTiger

I also was not expecting Parvo. Sending Butch good thoughts. Fight Butch your Dad needs you.


----------



## CampPappy

We're all pulling for Butch....

Many years ago I found a GSD mix....solid black..gorgeous....laying in the woods.....would't move. It was scary approaching him.....but he was soooo sick. Turned out to be Parvo....he was an adult dog.

Good news is......he fully recovered....was a wonderful dog that I adopted to friends.....he lived a long and happy life! I'm sure Butch will do the same!


----------



## JasperLoki

In my last post last night, I edited it, after hearing the weight loss issue.

My sisters friend just was diagnosed as well with it. I had a feeling maybe it was (but I didn't want to say, I just wasn't that sure, and I don't know enough about it).

I am so sorry.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Wow, what a shock! Had he been vaccinated for parvo? I think I read something about a different strain going around. I'd always heard that parvo in an adult is more like a little cold and not life threatening. I certainly hope that Butch pulls through. Hopefully with fluids he will perk right up.


----------



## czgsd

> Originally Posted By: ButchsdadShe said that since it is a virus there is not a whole lot they can do. It will just have to run it's course and whether the dog survives or not is 100% dependent on the dog. She wants to keep Butch over night and see how he does. She said that he has obviously been in contact with another dog that is infected with the parvo virus recently.


I'm not a parvo expert (no personal experience with it), but I've heard different advice and information than your vet is giving you. I'd like to hear what others with more experience have to say. My impression is that adequate fluids (IV, antiemetics, etc.) and prevention of secondary disease (with antibiotics, etc.) can be very important for increasing chances of survival. This may require hospitalization until recovery begins. An immunized dog is more likely to recover without special care, so maybe that explains the vet's advice. Sorry if I missed that info.

Has this vet told you, or do you know how to prevent the spread of the disease? It's not for Butch, of course, but others coming thru your yard or neighborhood are at risk. At least pick up all poop you can find in your yard, and consider warning neighbors with unfenced yards to do the same, since this is a common method of transmission. Neighbors should be advised to be sure their puppies and dogs are fully immunized, and avoid contact with feces outside protected areas. 

I wish you and Butch the best of luck in getting thru this. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I thought so too Curt. Also no experience, but that is what I was thinking.


----------



## Butchsdad

They are giving Butch fluids and antibiotics. I am scared right now so I'm sure I'm giving off a negative vibe, but she did sound like Butch had a good chance. Butch was vaccinated for parvo when he was a puppy so I don't really know why he has it or if it is a different strain or not. From what I can tell, we will know by tomorrow whether he will be alright or not. I have not even thought about telling the neighbors, thank you for suggesting it. The only other dog I have is my old faithful beagle, Clyde, and he seems to be fine. If I see ANY signs of anything wrong with him he will be at the vet too. I will keep a close eye on him. Some of you may remember that I took in a stray named Lucy a little while back. She turned out to be a fantastic rabbit dog and a good friend of mine has taken her in since I don't have the time to hunt her like she really deserves to be hunted, so there is no danger in her getting sick. Thank you for all of your support and encouragement. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Helly

I hope Butch gets well soon...I'm really sorry he is so sick...


----------



## MLinn730

I my limited experience with internal veterinary medicine, I have always seem Parvo dogs kept for a few days to ensure that they have enough fluids and are truly on the mend. 

I have also heard about this new strain of Parvo...someone in my club was talking about it, but I can't find any articles.

Be careful with your other dogs, especially if this is a strain that is resistant to vaccination. It is a good idea to soak any areas where Butch defitated or vomited with Bleach to kill the virus.


----------



## czgsd

Here's a nice article addressing the exaggerated internet rumors of the new parvo strain:
The new strain of parvo: Deadly new canine disease, or just another Internet rumor?


----------



## Butchsdad

I just got off the phone with the vet and she said that Butch was really looking up. His temperature is down and he's up and moving around some. The liquids and antibiotics really seem to be working. She said she was "cautiously optimistic". Now comes the part of worrying about how to pay for it. It's not really that bad, but with the over night stay and the fluids and meds the total right now is $335. A small price to pay for my friend, but we might be cooking over an open fire and eating by candle light for a month.


----------



## Butchsdad

tncurt, thank you very much for that article. It's very reassuring.


----------



## JasperLoki

> Originally Posted By: ButchsdadI just got off the phone with the vet and she said that Butch was really looking up. His temperature is down and he's up and moving around some. The liquids and antibiotics really seem to be working. She said she was "cautiously optimistic". Now comes the part of worrying about how to pay for it. It's not really that bad, but with the over night stay and the fluids and meds the total right now is $335. A small price to pay for my friend, but we might be cooking over an open fire and eating by candle light for a month.


You can apply for this, your vet may accept this.

http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/whycc.html


Bottom left of page has a apply on line for instant approval


----------



## czgsd

I'm glad the article was helpful, and I'm <u>really</u> glad Butch is doing better.


----------



## Phay1018

I had a foster a few years back (GSD) that got Parvo. I know how he got it, as I had been helping a friend who had a litter of foster rotties that had parvo and I had been around them a lot to help her treat them (she was treating at home as she is also a LVT and we couldn't treat them in the shelter due to lack of isolation for them). I was as careful as could be and honestly didn't worry that much about my own adult dogs (and I had no puppy fosters at the time) but all adults were vaccinated and had been exposed to this and that over my foster years and never got sick. But somehow this boy did- he was a year old, had all his puppy rounds of parvo and annual adult parvo shot. The only thing we could think was that it was due to him possibly having wobblers or some other neuro disorder and that weakened his immune system. But he came through just fine and got adopted a couple months later. I do think adult dogs come through it easier than pups tend to. 

We also had no idea how my friends foster pups got it as she had them in foster from 1 week old with mom and no dogs with parvo came in contact with them nor did we recall coming into contact with any dogs at the shelter that had parvo. But they were also purebred rotties so more suspectable. 

Sorry for the ramble, but don't give up any hope, Butch should do just fine.


----------



## selzer

I have been worried about butch since you said he was under the house and would not come. I knew it was serious, but as it sounded like you were taking him to the vet, I held my tongue. I wanted to say get him to the vet NOW, but I have lost some confidence in emergency vets and I think that sometimes it makes just as much sense to wait and take him to your own vet if it is only overnight. 

I have heard that it is huey about a new strain of Parvo. But it is possible that the Parvo vaccination did not work due to having been exposed to extreme temperatures or the like. This is one argument for vaccinating our dogs at least every three years. 

You may want to clean all around Butch's area with bleach/water. I think bleach kills Parvo. Get the dog warden, sherriff's department, health department, somebody to capture the labs. 

I am pulling for Butch. 

Good luck.


----------



## Butchsdad

Thank you. I can and will pay cash for it, I just hate unexpected expenses. I am also very encouraged after talking to the vet for the last time. This is actually the first time I have seen this vet as my old one had his office blown away in a tornado and decided to just retire instead of rebuild, so I really hated to call an emergency visit to a vet I had met but never actually taken any of my dogs to. Yeah, the under the house thing bothered me too. It was like he was looking for a place to lay down and die. Being so far out in the county, it is unlikely anybody will come to get the labs. I will try, but I kind of doubt it. I will try to catch them myself and take them to the local shelter. If worse comes to worse and I can't catch them, I will take more drastic measures. I hate to do it and I know there are many on here who will think I am awful for even considering such a thing, but I will NOT let my own dogs safety and health be compromised by a couple of strays (or anything else, for that matter).


----------



## JasperLoki

> Originally Posted By: ButchsdadThank you. I can and will pay cash for it, I just hate unexpected expenses.


Cool, no disrespect intended (if I came accross that way)
















for Butch


----------



## Butchsdad

No, not at all. I think it is a great option that I may consider for the next time. I just hate credit cards of any kind. I have been in trouble with them a couple of times before and have sworn them off completely. This one looks different, though, and I will think about it. I just don't want to make a rash decision based on emotion instead of reason.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'm so happy Butch is doing better.

I think I read ini this thread that you had a dog with Parvo before? If so and if at the same place, it might not be the labs at all that transferred the disease.

If you do take them to the shelter, clue the shelter in as to what you expect. 

But, good wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Butchsdad

Thank you. I have had a puppy with parvo before, but it was at a different location. I was in my early twenties and it was before I built my house. I will ask the vet too, but do y'all know what I need to do to sanitize my yard so that Butch doesn't catch it again? Thank you again for all of your advice, encouragement, and prayers. They really do mean so much to me.


----------



## middleofnowhere

your vet should be the person to tell you if you need to sanitize your yard and how to do it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Glad Butch is doing better and I hope today is a great day for all of you!


----------



## Catu

> Originally Posted By: ButchsdadIt was like he was looking for a place to lay down and die. Being so far out in the county, it is unlikely anybody will come to get the labs. I will try, but I kind of doubt it. I will try to catch them myself and take them to the local shelter. If worse comes to worse and I can't catch them, I will take more drastic measures. I hate to do it and I know there are many on here who will think I am awful for even considering such a thing, but I will NOT let my own dogs safety and health be compromised by a couple of strays (or anything else, for that matter).


You are in your complete right. The moment we own a dog and they lay their trust in us it becomes our responsability to protect them, over anything else.


----------



## Maedchen

No worries about Butch catching it again. Once he's immune, he's protected for life!

Either he wasn't really vaccinated as pup, or the vaccine didn't took- bc it was bad or was inactivated by maternal antibodies.
And even if it was the newer parvo strain, he would still be protected by the other vaccine.

Please vaccinate any future pups you should get to avoid any outbreaks! The vaccine costs only a couple bucks.
I'm glad Butch is better and I hope he will make a full recovery!

If the Labs survived the parvo (if they were to blame at all) then they're not transmitting the disease anymore. Turning them into the shelter -given your location- is very likely a death sentence. Maybe you can catch them and find responsible homes for them instead?


----------



## Butchsdad

PROGRESS REPORT

I'm glad to report that Butch is home. I have to give him 3 IV's of fluid today (only 1 more to go today) and 3 more tomorrow. The vet also said that Butch would never get parvo again. He said he was "super immuned" now, so that is a huge relief. I am also giving him antibiotics by mouth, 3/day of 1 kind and 2/day of the other. The vet agreed that, more than likely, the labs are the cause of the problem since the problem started only a couple of days after they arrived. Butch is doing very VERY much better. He is moving around some and very alert now. It is hot so I gave him some water along with his IV fluids, but it didn't stay down. I think he drank too much too fast. I will have to monitor and regulate how much he drinks. I am very pleased with his progress and look forward to having a happy healthy dog again in about a week.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Great news!









Is he eating yet? I'm guessing he's on homemade food right now like rice, sweet potatoes and chicken?

Did he get a reprieve to come in the house for his recuperation?


----------



## Butchsdad

Actually, the vet said that I could put food out but that he probably wouldn't eat it for a while. Right now, all of the nutrients he needs are coming from the IV. Leah did agree, under some protest, to let him come in the house but the vet actually advised against it because after the IV's he has pretty much no control over his poo and it is an unbelievable amount of diarrhea and, not to be too graphic but, he sprays it everywhere. The vet said I could bring him inside if I wanted to, but because of the inevitable mess and the amount of it it would be better if he stayed outside for sanitary reasons, especially with my kids. We are all making sure to spend a lot of time with him though. My boys love him a lot and are out there pretty much constantly petting him and hugging him. I am out there a lot too doing pretty much the same. I also have to sit with him the entire time he is taking the IV to make sure he holds his leg out straight and doesn't pull it out or crimp the line. We are spending pretty much all day with him. Since he can't come inside, we spend a lot of time outside.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Wow, that's amazing they let him come home with you already! I've never had an outside dog...I just know that I worry if mine are out of my sight for 2 minutes!







I'm guessing it's the combo of the abx and the IV fluids giving him the diarrhea, poor guy.









I was thinking you could get those humane live traps for the labs if you can't catch them. 

When he's feeling like eating again I would make him homemade food until his tummy gets back on track.


----------



## Butchsdad

I may make him the homemade food. I have never done it before, though, and am a little worried that I may mess it up. Do you have any suggestions for it?


----------



## GSDLoverII

I nurtured a dog back to health that had distemper on cooked chicken and rice. We bought the rotisserie chickens that are already cooked from the store and mixed it with cooked rice.
No skin or bones (duh) though.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Here's my recipe:

1 part boiled chicken breasts. Puree the cooked chicken, if possible, or cut it up into small pieces. 

1 part triple cooked brown rice (some people use white rice but brown rice is recommended for stomach issues). Use 3 times as much water and cook for 3 times as long. The rice should be VERY mushy so that it's easier to digest.

1 part sweet potatoes and white potatoes. I puree these raw and then throw them in with the rice about half way through it's cooking time. Again, if you don't have a food processor you can boil them until they're really mushy and then mash them up very well. 

This is not a complete diet but will be fine for a while until he's feeling better. You can pm me if you have any questions. 

I've used this for sick dogs for 20 years now.


----------



## Butchsdad

Thank y'all very much. As soon as his appetite is back I might have to give these a try. i have to give him 2 different antibiotics and first tried putting it in a hot dog and getting him to eat it. No luck. I put it in his mouth and he spit them right back out. I ended up having to put them on the back of his tongue and holding his mouth closed for a few seconds. I have more great news. The vet said that when we got enough fluids in him for him to pee that would be a good sign. He just peed enough to float a battle ship a few minutes ago. i never thought I would be so encouraged by pee.


----------



## GSDLoverII

That's what is so good about the cooked chicken. The good smell stirs up the senses and makes him think twice about not eating.


----------



## arycrest

So happy to hear that he's home and doing so well. Hopefully he'll be feeling like eating soon.

My cocker, Andy, was an outside dog. When we lived out in Portland he was a house dog but when we moved back to Maryland he had access to the outdoors whenever he wanted to go out. After that he NEVER wanted to be inside for more than a few minutes. In the winter when it got bitter cold he was forced to stay in my bedroom at night and he was MISERABLE.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Another thing that inspires eating in recouping dogs is baby food - like the lamb, turkey, beef stuff. Since few of us feel we can afford to feed this stuff straight, use it as "frosting" or else stir it into the chicken & rice mix. You can also add bone meal to that to up the calcium & some pulverized vitamins. Sometimes a spoonful or two of straight baby food makes the dog want to eat the other food.


----------



## Butchsdad

Thanks guys. I see I am going to have to go to the grocery store.


----------



## Helly

I'm glad he is home and doing so much better!


----------



## Butchsdad

Everyone, thank you for your prayers and support but I have heart breaking news. Butch didn't make it. He put up a good fight and everyone did all we could, but the parvo won. He was a great friend and a true member of the family and he will be greatly missed and forever remembered. On another sad note, the parvo has contaminated the ground, so it will be a long time before we can get another puppy. I have heard that there are ways to disinfect, but I don't want to take that chance. This is a heartbreaking experience that I never want myself or my family to go through again. My boys are devastated. They are comforted somewhat by the thought of a doggie Heaven. I don't believe there is such a place, but they are so young that if such a thought brings them some comfort then i am not going to take that away from them. Thank you all for all of your support and prayers and maybe someday I will have another GSD, but i don't think it is going to be anytime soon.


----------



## kreativ

Wow sorry to hear that.. We will always be here if you need anything. Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl

Wow, what sad news this is...I feel for you and your family. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers. I loved the pictures of him pulling the wagon~they were so sweet, showing a happy, strong boy. Run free, Butch.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

What sad news, I'm so sorry.


----------



## WiscTiger

I also loved the picture of Butch pulling his wagon. 

As for not Believing in the Rainbow Bridge, Don't be surprise if when you leave this earth, Butch bites you in the Butt.

RIP Sweet Butch. I am sorry for your loss, give the kids a hug.

Val


----------



## selzer

I am sorry, parvo is devastating. I was hoping the boy would pull through.


----------



## Castlemaid

So, so sorry. This is sad and hard to grasp. I've smiled at his wagon-pulling pics, and chuckled at your gentle self-depreciating humour. Butch truly came across as a gentle, kind and loving soul. Some things are just so hard to accept and understand. 
And keep talking about that doggie heaven to your kids, might just be what you need to keep you going too.


----------



## Barb E

Oh my, I am so very sorry


----------



## Catu

I am very sorry. I don't believe in heavens either but I do believe the energy we pot in the love to them and they put loving us remain somewhere, somewhat and the day we pass over we will be part of that energy too. 

I once had a similar problem, but with distemper and I thought I wouldn't be able to have another dog in years. Then I ended up rescuing a pup who has just survived it.


----------



## scannergirl

So sorry to hear about Butch. He was a wonderful dog. I really don't know what to say other than I am SO sorry and wish the outcome had been different.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'm so sorry.


----------



## chruby

So sorry to hear that.







It seemed like he was on the upswing...is that typical of parvo, that you see improvement and then go downhill quickly??


----------



## chruby

So sorry to hear that.







It seemed like he was on the upswing...is that typical of parvo, that you see improvement and then go downhill quickly??


----------



## BowWowMeow

I am so sorry. Butch was a wonderful dog and I loved hearing your stories about him. 

Take good care of yourself and your family.


----------



## arycrest

I'm shocked, I thought he was making progress with his fight with the parvo. I just don't know what to say. I'm so sorry to hear this, my condolences to you and your family. 
Rest in Peace Butch!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and your family.








Butch.


----------



## GSDLoverII

I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP Butch


----------



## TMarie

Oh, I am so sorry to read this. 
Hugs to you and your family.

RIP Butch.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## luvmysheps

I am so sorry to hear about Butch. RIP buddy.


----------



## Helly

I am so sorry about Butch, I loved your stories about him and the pictures.

I know this is so difficult for your family and I hate that for you.

And I like to think there is a doggie heaven too.


----------



## JenM66

I was saddened to see this topic moved. I am so very sorry. Parvo sucks.


----------



## raysmom

I am so sorry that Butch wasn't able to overcome that horrible Parvo - my sincere sympathy goes out to you and your family. Rest in peace, Butch.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

I'm so sorry.







Butch


----------



## Skye'sMom

I am so sorry for the loss of Butch. Run free of pain and in good health, Butch.


----------



## Judykaye

Bless Butch's heart...I do happen to believe that there is a Rainbow Bridge...and that you and Butch will again be reunited...You said you both were close...and you will always have his memory in your heart. No one can take that away from you.

I know that there is not a purer soul ever than a dog...he is totally unconditional...

I know that Butch will watch over you and your boys...in his honor, when you get your next dog...make sure that your yard is free of the parvo virus and keep up with the parvo vaccinations. I know that parvo is surfacing everywhere...

Our beloved Kayla was the only surviving GSD from her litter...the rest succombed to parvo...Sadly, Judy


----------



## EastGSD

I am so very sorry to hear this







God's speed to Butch and hugs to your family.

Cherri


----------



## elsie

i'm so so sorry about your butch
i just now read he was sick. 

my heart aches for you and your family.........


----------



## Butchsdad

Thank you all again for your wonderful comfort and support. Let me be very clear about something that I think may have gotten confused. I DO believe in Heaven. I am a Christian and know that when I die I will spend eternity in Heaven with my Lord. I do not believe that there are dogs in Heaven. I hope I'm wrong. I just wanted to make that clarification. Thanks guys and gals. Y'all really are the best.


----------



## cdonahue89

i am so sorry to hear about your butch. =( he sounded like an amazing dog, & i adored the picures of him pulling your kids in the wagon. rip butch. =(


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">Oh my I am so shocked to hear this.
My deepest sympathies to you and your family. 

I am a Christian also, but my feeling is, it wouldn't be Heaven without dogs.







</span>


----------

